# Video-Bearbeitungsprogramm



## Limnos (9. Dez. 2011)

Hi

Wer kann mir ein gutes und preiswertes Videobearbeitungsprogramm. Es sollte außer Schneiden auch Farbsättigung, Farbverschiebung, Kontrast und Helligkeit beeinflussen können. Wnn es auch noch Zeitlupe hätte, wäre es noch besser. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## danyvet (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Video-Bearbeitungsprogramm*

Hallo Wolfgang,

Ich glaub, das Pinnacle studio (o.s.ä.) ist so das gängige unter den guten


----------



## laolamia (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Video-Bearbeitungsprogramm*

hallo,

wir nehmen auch pinacle, meine kumpels sind aber mitlerweile zu magix gewechselt.

gruss
marco


----------



## engelchen1010 (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Video-Bearbeitungsprogramm*

pinacle und magix sind gut habe schon beide gehabt. Pincale ist etwas leichter in der bedienung.


----------



## nieselinho (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Video-Bearbeitungsprogramm*

Mein Bearbeitungsprogramm ist "Sony Vegas". Dort gibt es neben den sher teuren Versionen zahlreiche für den eigenen Bedarf, sprich im bezahlbaren. In dem unten stehenden Link habe ich eine rausgesucht. Der Vorteil: Du kannst das Programm vorab 30 Tage kostenlos testen, und wirklich alle Funktionen sind aktiviert. Das gibt es sehr selten.
Wichtig bei den Programmen ist, dass alles möglich ist. Ich arbeite selber mit Sony Vegas, weil es damals das einzige Programm war, dass 10 Videospuren ermöglichte. PowerDirector dagegen beschränkte es damals auf 2. Das macht Texteinblendungen, Übergänge die fließend sein sollen extrem Schwierig.

Ein wichtiger Punkt ist die Frage des Formates. Welches Ausgangsformat liegt denn (meistens) vor? Wenn es primär das Format einer Videokamera ist, gibt es keinerlei Probleme. Schwieriger wird es bei "Internet"-Formaten wie "flv". Damit kann Vegas nichts anfangen, PowerDirector ebenso wenig. Pinnacle kommt damit so weit ich weiß klar.

Ein Tipp: Beim Abspeichern immer das bestemögliche Format wählen, irgendwann braucht man es dann doch mal besser und wenn es dann nicht mehr in der Projektdatei existiert, ärgert man sich. Runterrendern geht immer 

http://www.sonycreativesoftware.com/moviestudiohd kostet knappe 35€ und kann HD wie SD. Es gibt dort noch eine für 64€, den Unterschied kann man sich auflisten lassen. Vorteil: Testversion, regelmäßige Updates und alle gängigen Formate lesbar. Zeitraffer sehr gut machbar.

http://de.cyberlink.com/products/powerdirector/

http://www.pinnaclesys.com

http://www.ulead.de/

Meine Favoriten in absteigender Reihenfolge.

Wenn es Fragen gibt, jederzeit losschreiben  
Viele Grüße
Robin
PS.: Bsp-Video, das ich mit SonyVegas geschnitten habe:

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFJxhyUu7xI&list=PLF1ACD377AEC7E5D4&feature=plcp[/yt]


----------



## Limnos (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Video-Bearbeitungsprogramm*

Hi

Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge

Ich habe mich für Pinnacle 15 entschieden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

